
Can Text-to-Speech help students with reading disabilities? - rosha
https://websitevoice.com/blog/text-to-speech-dyslexia-and-reading-disabilities/
======
altareq
Thanks for sharing, I certainly think it does, it also helps students without
reading disabilities, the fact that the technology is evolving rapidly I am
optimistic to see a nearly human audio content of web text content available
at easy for everyone.

